# Updated MillerMods 3/4, 1, or 1.5 watt Luxeon ARC AAA Mod Sales Thread



## MillerMods (Sep 26, 2006)

MillerMods Arc AAA Custom Luxeon Flashlights - 3/4W, 1W, or 1.5-Watt using AAA 1.5V Alkaline (3/4W only), NIMH or Lithium cells

$25 for 1-level (labor & driver cost)

$35 for 2-levels (labor & driver cost)

Add $35 if I provide a complete ARC or Peak (body and head)

Add $10 if I provide just the ARC head. (It has the standard stock reflector finish unless you add services) They are the old style but work with the new bodies. They are best suited for this mod because the head is not tapered like the new ones.)

Add $12 if I provide a Lux 3 T-bin or Lux 1 S-bin; specific tints are available (other emitters that Photonfanatic has in stock are also possible).

Add $6 for a Lux I R-bin (RV1H)

Add $3 for a polished reflector, mirror finish

Add $13 for a parabolic cut reflector with a mirror finish. Gives a little hotter hotspot. The parabolic shape allows the light to reflect more collectively parallel due to the changing angle of the parabolic shape which causes the angle of incidence to be correct at any given point on the reflector. Simply put, it makes the reflected light travel more of the same direction. It doesn't take away from the amount of flood the corona gives, it just tightens the hotspot to give it more throw.

Add $5 for Priority shipping

Add $2 for First Class shipping

My turn around is typically 2-4 weeks



3/4 watt model are good with any 1.5V AAA cell you put into it, except for carbon-zinc batteries. (Best model w/ Alkalines)


1 watt model will be best with Lithium 1.5V cells and NIMH cells

1.5 watt model can be used with Lithium 1.5V cells, but NIMH cells are recommended due to very high current draw



Hi/Low- There are 3 different options for low: ~25mA drive, ~50mA drive and ~75mA drive.

The total amount of light produced is about the same as a overdriven 5mm when it's set to 25mA but the beam characteristics are completely different. The Lux will produce more corona than the 5mm but the 5mm has more of it's produced light in one spot. So at close range you're hard pressed to tell much of a difference and at further distances, the Lux will light up more area with less intensity when set on low. I would say the 75mA setting on low is more comparable in terms of hotspot comparison but the amount of overall light will be twice as much with the Lux.

Just to minimize any confusion, the high power levels are denoted by total power output or (Watts) and the low power drives are denoted as current level drives or in this case (milliAmperes). So the high output for the 1.5 watt mod is around 500mA of current drive.

Runtimes on HIGH power for all models (tested using a Sanyo 900mA NIMH cell):

3/4 watt = 70-80 minutes to 75% initial brightness

1 watt = 45-55 minutes to 75% initial brightness

1.25 watt = 30-45 minutes to 75% initial brightness

1.5 watts = 20-25 minutes to 75% initial brightness



Runtimes on LOW power for all models (tested using a 900mA NIMH cell):

25mA drive = 7 hrs

50mA drive = 4 hrs

75mA drive = 2.5 hrs



Batteries: Lithium are fine in any version. Alkalines will only work well in the 3/4-watt model. Rechargeable NIMH cells actually work the best of any cell in all models. Li-ion (3.6V) cells may NOT be used in any model.



Waterproof: The head is filled on the backside of the Lux with epoxy



Low/High activation: Twist on for one level and then on further for the next level. Low comes on first, then High next.


----------



## Freedom1955 (Sep 27, 2006)

For:

1 complete Arcaaa (old style)= $35.00

1 two levels 1 watt Hi,
50mA low (labor) =$35.00

parabolic cut and
polished reflector =$13.00

SV1H emitter =$12.00

Priority shipping =$ 5.00

Total = $100.00


----------



## jch79 (Oct 11, 2006)

Eric-
I sent you an email last week requesting this mod to my Arc AAA-P new-style head, and haven't heard back... let me know if you got it or not.
John


----------



## mcmc (Oct 11, 2006)

Just rec'd my 25ma/1.5w v4 Arc yesterday, it's great! It's my first Arc and I can now finally appreciate just how solid and well-made the construction is on the Arc. The knurling, the HAIII (the best I've seen), the fit and finish, are all superb.

Since Eric's work is almost all internal, I can't say much about that - except that it works as advertised, which is the most important part! Nice distance to turn for stage 1 and stage 2, and I'm glad I got the levels I did. Even on alkalines (which Eric doesn't recommend for the 1.5w), I got a lot of output on high, and the low level is great for nighttime reading. I think I'd want an even lower low for fully dark adapted eyes. I'm particularly glad I got the v4 head w/ no parabolic cut, as I get a very wide flood with smooth transition from the spot (which is, to my eye, a/b 2~3x brighter than the spill).

I took my luck of the draw with the luxeon, and on high the output is very white, while on low it is a bit yellow-tinted - to be expected for an under-driven LuxI I believe. I like slightly yellow/warm tints, however, and it wasn't noticeable in real-world usage.

All in all, a useful mod, and I didn't realize how truly thin and small the Arc was. Thanks eric!


----------



## Meeshi_ma (Oct 23, 2006)

Will the light just show up at the door? Or will we get a paypal shipping notice? Just curious.

Oh, and BUMP!


----------



## vortechs (Oct 23, 2006)

Now that Sanyo eneloop AAA cells are available, they would seem to be a good choice for one of these lights.


----------



## MillerMods (Oct 23, 2006)

Meeshi_ma said:


> Will the light just show up at the door? Or will we get a paypal shipping notice? Just curious.
> 
> Oh, and BUMP!



It will show up in your PP.


----------



## Meeshi_ma (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok, thanks for the info. I guess mine hasn't shipped yet then...

One of these days it will! And there will be much rejoicing.


----------



## MillerMods (Oct 23, 2006)

Meeshi_ma said:


> Ok, thanks for the info. I guess mine hasn't shipped yet then...
> 
> One of these days it will! And there will be much rejoicing.



It won't be long now. Sorry I'm little more than a week behind. My vacation I took this month set me back a little more than I thought it would. Your order will ship this week.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Meeshi_ma (Oct 23, 2006)

MillerMods said:


> It won't be long now. Sorry I'm little more than a week behind. My vacation I took this month set me back a little more than I thought it would. Your order will ship this week.
> 
> Thanks,
> Eric



yay! Thanks!

:twothumbs


----------



## Red_Dot (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Eric - paypal sent for 1 AAA mod as follows :
2-stage (lo : 30mA, hi : 1.25 W)
T-bin LED (TWOH)
reflector cut & polished
ARC AAA head
shipping $5

thanks

I'm really looking forward to this ARC AAA mod.


----------



## Scottiver (Oct 26, 2006)

So are the 30mA low and 1.25v high now available as options?
Also, what is the default bin of the LED if no upgrade is chosen?


----------



## mateen (Oct 27, 2006)

Got my PayPal shipping notice!



Thanks Eric - looking forward to checking this out!


----------



## MillerMods (Oct 27, 2006)

Scottiver said:


> So are the 30mA low and 1.25W high now available as options?
> Also, what is the default bin of the LED if no upgrade is chosen?



The 1.25 watt is an available option now (updated first post). The low settings are availiable for 25mA, 50mA, and 75mA.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Oct 27, 2006)

PMs and light sent!

The requested mods are:
2-stage switch
3/4 W
Low setting = 50mA
parabolic cut reflector with a mirror finish

Can't wait to see how this combo works out. I think the 50 low setting will be the perfect compromise between too-bright for perfectly dark-adapted eyes and too dim to be useful (IMO). 

I will gladly write up a review and comparison to other lights! 

Looking forward to it!

EDIT: As discussed, let's see what happens with the Cree mods...


----------



## Freedom1955 (Oct 28, 2006)

Well it's been 4 weeks now since I placed my order so I should be receiving my light any day now!!!:rock: 



Freedom1955 said:


> For:
> 
> 1 complete Arcaaa (old style)= $35.00
> 
> ...


----------



## MillerMods (Oct 28, 2006)

Freedom1955 said:


> Well it's been 4 weeks now since I placed my order so I should be receiving my light any day now!!!:rock:



What's your name and I'll check your status. I'm about a week behind because of a vacation I took. I didn't think it would throw off my schedule but it did.


----------



## Trashman (Oct 28, 2006)

What kind of light might the brightest combination of options (on high) be compared to? Any beamshots of a stock LOP compared to the 1.5w option with upgraded emitter? (on high)


----------



## Freedom1955 (Oct 29, 2006)

Mark L.

Mabey it's in the mail? 





MillerMods said:


> What's your name and I'll check your status. I'm about a week behind because of a vacation I took. I didn't think it would throw off my schedule but it did.


----------



## MillerMods (Oct 30, 2006)

Freedom1955 said:


> Mark L.
> 
> Mabey it's in the mail?



It's going out Tuesday the 31st. Order was the 27st of Sept. so I'm about a week late. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Freedom1955 (Oct 30, 2006)

No problem eric. Looking forward to trying out this little light.



MillerMods said:


> It's going out Tuesday the 31st. Order was the 27st of Sept. so I'm about a week late. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Meeshi_ma (Nov 1, 2006)

yay, PP shipping notice received!!

:thanks::twothumbs


----------



## Scottiver (Nov 3, 2006)

Has anybody put a light meter on one of these things? I'm really interested in getting one of these lights but would like some idea of Lux or lumen output so I have some numbers to compare it to. Thanks.


----------



## 3E8 (Nov 15, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## jch79 (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow!! Great photo 3E8!


----------



## cbclemons (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Eric, its been a while since the last post....are mods still available; if so where would I send my light for modification?


Thanks
Brett


----------



## cbclemons (Mar 10, 2007)

It's an Arc AAA that I was wanting modded.


B


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 10, 2007)

cbclemons said:


> Hi Eric, its been a while since the last post....are mods still available; if so where would I send my light for modification?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Brett



I'm only modding the ARC Cree versions for now. Check out the link in my sig for details. Thanks


----------

